# [SON] Reconnaissane des cartes sons (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci, depuis quelques mois déjà, que je n'arrive pas à résoudre. J'ai une webcam USB doté d'un micro et une carte son sur mon PC.

Aléatoirement au démarrage du système, la carte son 0 est la webcam ou celle du PC.

Je voudrai arriver à mettre la carte son du PC en carte 0, et la webcam en carte 1.

J'ai cherché côté UDEV, mais tout ce que j'ai réussi à faire est de créer des liens symboliques vers chaque matériel au démarrage.

Cela ne change rien pour les différentes applis (vlc, firefox etc) qui sont censer utiliser la carte son du PC et qui se retrouve perdues si elle passe en carte 1.

Auriez-vous une idée ?

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Je suis dans le meme cas que toi, webcam en usb et carte son intégrée à la CM. Pour indexer ma carte son et le micro de la webcam, j'utilise /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf.

Extrait alsa.conf :

```
## Options

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-via82xx index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

```

Il y a certainement d'autres solutions, mais c'est celle que j'utilise...   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812839-start-0.html

----------

## zerros

yessss c'est goooddd !!!

J'en apprends tous les jours !!! Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## chris972

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> Il y a certainement d'autres solutions, mais c'est celle que j'utilise...  

 

Il me semble bien que c'est LA solution préconisée un peu partout.

----------

